# 50-lb Pet Flathead



## XeniaCatter (Jun 10, 2005)

S.C. Family Makes 50-Pound Catfish a Pet

A recent fishing trip netted a new pet for a South Carolina family. Clarence Reid and two young family members were fishing at Hartwell Lake recently when they hooked a 50-pound flathead catfish. Instead of a trip to the skillet, the family decided to keep the prehistoric-looking fish in a huge decorative pond.

"We were catching little ones and the big one, nothing in between," Reid said.

The fish now swims in exotic surroundings that include palm trees, a waterfall and a swimming hole containing more than 2,100 gallons of water.

Reid's wife, Deborah, said the fish is ugly but it can stay.

As for its diet: Clarence Reid plans to feed the fish dog food. He also has some concerns about how well it will get along with other pets  dogs, cats and a goat  that enjoy playing in the sand and plants surrounding the pond.

"I'm afraid if it gets too big what might happen to the cats," Reid joked.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The fish grew up on a steady diet of fish, larger and larger ones every year. And now it has to eat dog food? What a life. I think the guy better be getting some large shad or something like that or he will lose a dog or two.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

haha No kiddin..


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah what an idiot....feed it dog food now after it has been eating fish and what not.....at least give it some fish now and then....Stupid people. I guess a cat or small dog will work too.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

rockbass said:


> Yeah what an idiot....feed it dog food now after it has been eating fish and what not.....at least give it some fish now and then....Stupid people. I guess a cat or small dog will work too.


great now watch the catfish start barking like a dog


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't believe you guys missed the obvious....He needs to feed it CATFOOD....It is CATFISH you know...not a dogfish...lol....yuk yuk yuk...
I'm sure if the guy has a pond that big he has some decorative goldfish and koi in there...When they start coming up missing he may rethink his decision to keep the cat.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

you would almost thing that for him to have caught this cow, he would already have the knowledge to realize it would eat the koi or I should say fancy baitfish. It still just boggles my mind why he would just feed it dog food......Especially when it should be cat food


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

got to love ******** i guess? what an idiot ,eez!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Would they really be ********? I mean a ******* would know that they would eat fish not dog food........and woudl a ******* have palm trees around there pond?  

also, why would they say it is a prehistoric looking fish? I don't think they are anyway.....Now if it were an Alligator Gar, I would agree


----------



## GoneCatchin (Jul 11, 2005)

Also...if they were red necks that fish would have been a week's dinner by now!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> ....And now it has to eat dog food?


It will not, to my knowledge, nor have I ever once heard of a flathead taking commerical fish chow. LOL sorry, dog chow... which isn't formulated for fish in the first place. A diet of strictly dog food, if it would even eat pellets would equal death in the long run. The guy clearly isn't that intellegant. A 2100 gallon pond is tiny anyways, I hope he has some expensive koi that get eatten to say the least....


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

I googled his name and state here you go. 

Clarence A Reid - (843) 573-9234 - 123 Birkdale Ct, Charleston, SC 29414 there u guys go tell him what to feed the fish.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

Anybody want to go cattin?? I know where there's a big one!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

It is very hard to feed train flatheads, yea they will kill it


----------

